# Cleaning a garden parasol



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Hi all. I have a garden parasol that has been outside for a while and had a build up of green moss on the to of it. Photo shows it from below.
Just wondering if anyone has any advice on how best to clean this and/or best products to use .
Any ideas welcome

Cheers
D









Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Spray with APC or Autoglym interior cleaner, scrub with a soft brush and wash with the pressure washer, waterproof after with a product for tents or convertible roofs.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Take the cover off. Give it a soak in a bucket with washing powder (or APC would prob work). Rinse it down then to get the slime off.

Then chuck it in the washing machine, normal wash cycle and powder. Job done.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

digitaluk said:


> Take the cover off. Give it a soak in a bucket with washing powder (or APC would prob work). Rinse it down then to get the slime off.
> 
> Then chuck it in the washing machine, normal wash cycle and powder. Job done.


This.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Hhhhmmmmm.
That didn't work out so well. Ripped the material trying to get it off the frame. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------

